# 601 Red Label Habano Rabito Cigar Review - Don Pepin Has A Winner With 601 Habano



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Like James Brown is to show business, so must DPG be to cigars...The "hardest working man" in yada, yada, yada. Perhaps like a few I've not always...

Read the full review here: 601 Red Label Habano Rabito Cigar Review - Don Pepin Has A Winner With 601 Habano


----------

